# Petsmart rats



## Rachel (Jul 25, 2013)

So after three months I finally convinced my parents to let me have rats. I searched for a while for a good rat breeder and they all had a waiting list longer than the Nile river!! I wanted to get rats before school started so I can get a feel for how I will go about cleaning and caring for my new ratties, so I considered getting rats from Petsmart. I looked at the rats in the store and no red was coming out from anywhere and they looked in good health. When the lady opened the cage to let me hold one the rats were running up to us, they seemed social!! The employee said that she takes them to the vet down the street to make sure they are healthy, and she handles them often. I know this is going against every rule in the rat book but should I get my rats from this Petsmart??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I did and I never regretted it. I got mine from PetSmart. The lady there's nametag said "super flo". She really is. 

She always handled and she knew SOO much!! 

Can I ask where you are located? If your in Northern Illinois, there is actually a new breeder that just opened.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

No one can tell you what to do, it is your choice. I got my girls from a shop & by far most others did too.

I would try to rescue or go to a breeder first. 

I have seen how pet shop rats are bred and it is scary sad & buying one is supporting that. So it is a tough decision to make.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I don't think that goes against the "rules" at all! It is not ideal for many people to support that industry, but frankly, some stores are a great source for small animals. If your store takes good care of the critters and cares about them, there is absolutely no harm in supporting that store. If you like the rats, go for it!!!


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

PetSmart tends to be the best of the big chain stores as far as rodents go. Most of them (all?) will not sell live feeders, and the rodents (even the mice) are all priced higher intentionally to prevent this. They will also refuse sales if they suspect a rat will be used as a feeder. 

2 of my 4 boys came from PetSmart. They have both been pre socialized, and it shows. Now, PetSmart style socializing is just going to be handling and not the one-on-one kind of socializing that maybe is best, but it is a big help and I have had a quicker time socializing with the PetSmart rats than I have the feeders. One exception that I had was with a rat I had for only a day a month ago but I returned because he had been living alone for a long time and was anti social with mine. 

Some people may have had bad expierences with PetSmart, but I like them. Breeders are not available to all of us, and I do not look down upon 'pet store' or even 'feeder' rats. After all they are all rats just the same.


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

I know what you mean with the waiting list. The few breeders close to me had even gone on break when I started looking. I was going to wait it out but I walked into a Petsmart just to see what I was getting into. The lady was super friendly and made sure they had time in the back to run around and be handled. They came up to me sniffing and totally unafraid (the boy now named Loki was a bit cautions but not fearful). The women even just put the boy now named Nimbus right on me. I was nervous because I had never held an untrained rat before. He sniffed my ears and checked out my hair. He was super curious. They became my rats right then and there. 

When I picked them up the next day the guy at the register told me he was so happy that pair finally found a home. They had been there since they were little rats. (he also played with them) 

Note, Nimbus was in good health and had no signs of mites or red mucus but he didn't stop sneezing when I took him home. He's got some health issues and vets are expensive. I had pugs back with my parents so I'm used to dropping hundreds of dollars on my animals.

I hate big breeding farms and I don't consider my decision based on that. I had a moment with a rat (a healthy rat) that I fell in love with.


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't think people really have problems with Petsmart themselves or "look down on pet store rats". The problem lies with the people who supply these stores with the rats. When you buy a rat from a pet store, you are ultimately supporting "rat mills" (if you've never seen a rat mill I suggest you google it, its an eye opener). Even if the employees at the store treat the rats with the utmost care and spend every waking minute with them, you are still supporting irresponsible and cruel mass breeding of rats in mills. 

In general, most pet store rats come from rat mills. The only concern for people who run these mills is how to breed the rats fast to make a profit. There's no focus on the health, temperament, or overall well-being of the rat. The environment these poor ratties are kept in is usually poorly ventilated and dirty, with many rats being shoved together in small spaces. Females will usually be bred over and over again, because the more ratties that are produced, the bigger the profit.

When you buy from a pet store that is supplied by these rat mills, you are encouraging them to continue their behaviour. If people were to question where pet stores got their rats from more, and if people refused to buy from stores until correct measures were carried out to ensure their rats came from a clean and healthy environment, then pet stores would begin to change their minds about buying from rat mills because they know they'd be losing out on money from their buyers. People think that by purchasing these rats they are saving them from being in the pet store, but in reality you're dooming hundreds more to live their lives in mills.

In saying all that, it is very difficult to walk past a rat in a pet store that you've bonded with. And not all breeders are good breeders either. And maybe not all pet stores get their rats from rat mills. Its all really about doing your own research on the subject, and only you can make up your mind on what you want to do. 

I personally have never had any experiences with Petsmart as I'm from Ireland, but perhaps if you asked them where they get their rats from it will help make up your mind?

Good luck with the new rat anyway, they really are such great pets!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rachel, have you tried Petfinder.com for adoptable rats?


----------



## Rachel (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow thanks you guys!! I actually do live in upper Illinois but I just picked up two baby rats today at Petsmart and the two boys couldn't be better!! I'm excited to start my journey with my new rats!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

My PetSmart *claims* they do not get their rats from a mega mill but a somewhat smaller breeding operation/farm run by a local. I wasn't given a name, so I don't know how true it is, but they seemed to have been asked before. 

We also have to remember that most rats and mice are in fact bred for reptile food - livestock if you will. Most pet store rats that come from those operations are the 'prettier' ones that they produce - ie the dumbos, siameses, etc.


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Rachel said:


> Wow thanks you guys!! I actually do live in upper Illinois but I just picked up two baby rats today at Petsmart and the two boys couldn't be better!! I'm excited to start my journey with my new rats!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What Petsmart did you go too? We are looking for a few males! The last time we went, there were only females.


----------



## Squeaky (Jul 25, 2013)

Petco does sell their rats for feeders. The regular ratties are only $7 each. : ( I rescued a couple of albino babies, because the clerk told me those usually go as feeders. They are both pretty wild and really grabby about food. Getting socialized though. Still a bit scared, but starting to enjoy interacting with me a bit. Also, they are getting fat because they won't stop eating. My other 2 rats don't have this problem....


----------



## scarletbegonias (Oct 24, 2012)

ive gotten two hairless girls from my pet smart who both lived 3 years (give or take a few months). they were both healthy and well socialized. i think every pet store varies from location to location but it's up to you to trust your instincts. if you have a good feeling about it, and then id say go for it.


----------



## Rachel (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Squeaky said:


> Petco does sell their rats for feeders. The regular ratties are only $7 each. : ( I rescued a couple of albino babies, because the clerk told me those usually go as feeders. They are both pretty wild and really grabby about food. Getting socialized though. Still a bit scared, but starting to enjoy interacting with me a bit. Also, they are getting fat because they won't stop eating. My other 2 rats don't have this problem....


None of the Petsmarts around here have those bins.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I would say if you feel good about getting them and they seem in good health go for it!! Honestly you can go to 10 different Petsmart and have 10 different results. Just go with your gut


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I've had 2 rats from Petsmart. Both were very well socialized, but they both developed tumors at only 14 months old. My favorite one had a pituitary tumor and had to be euthanized. The other ratty is still doing well at 2 years, , but she has a large mammary tumor. Also, she's very high strung. 

Good luck with your Petsmart ratties. I hope your boys will live long and healthy lives. 

If you ever get a chance to rescue a rat at some point in your life, I highly recommend it.


----------



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree that the issue is often with the supplier rather than with the individual store, Unless they are selling rats exclusively as feeders. 

It is against company policy at PetSmart to sell rats as feeders. At the PetSmart near me the pet care employees take special care to make sure that the rats and mice are not going to be feeders and if they even suspect it they get a manager to refuse the sale. Most PetSmarts are also either male or female only stores when it comes to rodents to try to prevent unwanted litters. The pet care employees at this particular PetSmart are very concerned about the health of the animals and don't hesitate to take them to the vet. As far as the handling goes...it varies from PetSmart to PetSmart. If someone in the pet care department is interested in rats then they will probably get handled. If not then they might be a little wild. 

I'm glad you're happy with your new rats! Good luck!


----------



## Aarianna (Jul 4, 2013)

My boys came from petsmart as well. they weren't well socialized.one would scream when i tried to touch him and when I put my hand in the cage he bit me.
So i took him back. Poor Oreo. Now Pippin is lonely. I'm never getting an unsocial rat from petsmart again.the staff just don't care sometimes. I plan on getting to baby boys from another shop to be company for Pippin. He was the only rat they had that wasn't sick...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Aarianna said:


> My boys came from petsmart as well. they weren't well socialized.one would scream when i tried to touch him and when I put my hand in the cage he bit me.
> So i took him back. Poor Oreo. Now Pippin is lonely. I'm never getting an unsocial rat from petsmart again.the staff just don't care sometimes. I plan on getting to baby boys from another shop to be company for Pippin. He was the only rat they had that wasn't sick...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I believe you should NEVER bring a rat back. You got to work with them. That's exactly how Lindsey was until we worked with her. You just have to have the time to put in to making the rat better. You gave up too quickly. You also NEED to get another cage mate then.


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

FamilyRatters1 said:


> I believe you should NEVER bring a rat back. You got to work with them. That's exactly how Lindsey was until we worked with her. You just have to have the time to put in to making the rat better. You gave up too quickly. You also NEED to get another cage mate then.


 I agree. I had months ago gone against my beliefs of not getting shop rats when I saw a poor little girly who was beautiful and terrified in a petsmart cage. She was as feral as I had ever seen a pet rat be, pretty much wild, she acted it to, bit a few times out of fear but I never took her back because I know she would have faced a terrible fate, it has taken me close to 5 months but the other day was the first day I had her sleep on my shoulder without fear and she gave me some kisses, she may not be as friendly and cuddly as my lovely Binx but she is still a great rat and is a real sweetie, she is still cautious of being picked up but she does seek attention now instead of hiding. All rats are salvageable, you just sometimes need to put the work in and at the end of the day the more progress gives you a great feeling.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Aarianna said:


> My boys came from petsmart as well. they weren't well socialized.one would scream when i tried to touch him and when I put my hand in the cage he bit me.
> So i took him back. Poor Oreo. Now Pippin is lonely. I'm never getting an unsocial rat from petsmart again.the staff just don't care sometimes. I plan on getting to baby boys from another shop to be company for Pippin. He was the only rat they had that wasn't sick...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not PetSmart, but I work in a pet shop, and we had two girls that were bought, returned, adopted, returned, then eventually found a good home. I can somewhat understand a little if they're your first rats, but the stress they go through during those weeks of constant moving is just really sad. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aarianna (Jul 4, 2013)

While I understand that you all feel that way. I am a first time rat owner. And he was almost 7 months old when I got him. He was mean he bit me several times. He never nibbled. So I took him back. I do have that right.
On the flip side I went to another petsmart (an hour out) and got two boys to be friends with him. I had them for a two days when I took them back so they could get treated for their Mycoplasma. When they are done with treatment I am going to go get them. 
I am keeping them because this petsmart actual socialized their animals and they were both sweet.
One is 3 months the other is about 8 months. In my opinion I don't feel I didn't try hard enough, I refused to keep an animal that would harm me intentionally in cold blood. He appeared as if he had been abused. That wasn't my fault. If it was a dog would you feel that way?, probably not. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I didn't read this entire thread, but I'd like to pitch in about Petco. I always thought Petco was a little better than Petsmart, but after reading a few posts here and there, I'm beginning to think the opposite. I worked at a Petco years ago for only a few weeks before I quit (for multiple disgusting reasons about that place) and was really depressed when I found out their rats and mice were pet AND snake food. Any rat that was calm enough to be picked up (by the TAIL no less, including giant adult boys) and put in a box was just SOL if it was a snake owner purchasing them rather than a potential loving home. This of course left the more skittish and wild ratties left.

I've also gotten all my other rats at this one privately owned petshop. I do feel a little guilty going there, the conditions aren't great, they have crappy food, small glass aquariums, and pine shavings, but almost all the rats I've got there have been really sweet and special to me. 

I know some people swear by ONLY BREEDERS RAAAAHHH, and it is better to support a breeder than a petshop for sure. But that doesn't mean that you can't get a good rat from a petshop, and lots of times there are no breeders around where a person lives. There's some sort of quote that goes a long the lines of: "You may not make a difference in the world by helping one animal, but you make a world of difference to that animal when you help them". I know I mangled that quote horribly, but you get the idea. Buying from a petshop may not help the "cause" but it certainly does help the individual rat that you take home.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I went breeder over petshop and was screwed over. Got a litter of 13 pups gotta rehome. I CAN'T take an animal back after I've committed to caring for its entire life -- yes, this has lead to mean birds, an antisocial dog that has ruined friendships, and a lot of vet bills. It's just my moral code. In this case, it lead to $200 to neuter my male and trying to rehome my surprise-girl's litter.

I wouldn't shop at PetCo again for the world when, just weeks ago, I watched as they sold mice as feeders - straight from the pet bin. I wasn't aware they did that. I was standing there, talking to the manager about a parakeet because I was told she could help. I was in the checkout line, everything ready to go. The only thing was the question. A man and his son came in after me. She asked me to wait a moment while she helped them. Why, sure. Then...the kid announced the mice were for his snake. I was trying not to have a panic attack -- I can't do public well, and medication doesn't help. The mice then proceeded to jump around like my rats do when they get excited. Two ran straight to the woman's hands. Plop. In these little mice went, ready for a new home only to go die. I was crying at this point. I asked another associate if she could PLEASE help me. She said no, just to wait. I left and haven't returned.

PetSmart isn't too much better, but the associates are at least willing to listen to me when I talk to them about their animals and I have seen my advice taken (putting rats in bigger tanks, changing bedding adding hideyspots). They won't knowingly sell animals as feeders. They have a vet in the same building who is willing to do free check ups on my animals, even if they aren't purchased there. They don't complain that my parakeets are wild. I've walked in their with many pets, and they just smile.

My homegrown pet store is awful conditions, so I don't shop there on principal. They keep animals in tanks big enough to allow whatever creature to turn around. Nothing more. No steps. In the case of the tortoise, it can't turn.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> I went breeder over petshop and was screwed over.


Yeah, before I got my last boys, I actually made the point of trying to seek out a breeder. What I found instead was that there was little separation between 'breeders' and 'snake food breeders'. I've read threads on here where other people went to breeders only to find the same thing.


----------



## tayloo (Jul 26, 2013)

My two new girls are from PetSmart and they are healthy and get along well. They were housed separately one is dumbo and the other standard. The employees at PetSmart are defiantly better than Petco were none of the employees wanted to touch a rat. Same thing when I purchased my ball Python they were so scared of something that wouldn't hurt unless provoked (a lot)


----------

